# My computer turns on and then suddenly shuts off.



## Em Furlong (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, here's the scoop. I was browsing through Topwebcomics.com when I came across the comic bittersweet candy bowl. I was browsing the arcives and all was fine untill I tried to hit the back button. Then the page froze up, okay no problem, ctrl, alt, delete. Nothing happens. Then this little guy shows up. Now I'm unfamiliar with the google chrome browser and mistook it for chrome's version of the usual message I get on internet explorer when this kind of thing happens. So I clicked "kill pages" and to my dismay the computer just shuts off. No "windows is shuting down" just *blip* gone. And now everytime I try to turn it on everything seems fine at first, but right in the middle of all the usual start up procedures it just blips off again. I can't even access anything to try to fix it. Is anybody familiar with this sort of problem. If so how do I fix it?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jan 29, 2011)

I had something similar happen to me a couple months back, it sounds like a memory issue.

Take your RAM out of your machine and put it back in, and run memory diagnostics to make sure it isn't corrupted.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 29, 2011)

google chrome is shit so I dont use it
is that little creepy face a normal occurrence when it freezes? kind of reminds me of like.. UR COMPUTER IS AT RISK! DOWNLOAD THIS VIRUS PERTECSIN!


----------



## LLiz (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with Zaraphayx, that it sounds like a memory issue.


----------



## Em Furlong (Jan 29, 2011)

I've never seen it before and I feel like an idiot for clicking it. If only this guy had been around.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you even get into Safe Mode?


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 29, 2011)

I had that issue too when I used Google Chrome, seems like it's still not stable.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think this has anything to do with Chrome; It sounds very much to me like a heat issue. Chrome freezing, crashing, and then the computer shutting down spontaneously is absolutely within the realm of heat, especially with trying to turn on the computer again and having it shut off immediately.

Check to make sure that all the fans are spinning properly. If it's a desktop, take off the side panel and have a look at the fan in the middle to see if it's spinning when you turn it on, too; It's the most important. In any event, if there is a lot of dust, you need to clean out the computer. You should do this with a can of compressed air, which you should be able to buy at Wal-Mart, or a hardware store or computer store.


----------

